# Exposed Aggregate Gone Awry



## JackOfAll (Jun 11, 2007)

I need some help.  While doing an exp. Agg. patio on a hot day, the concrete set faster than I could get all the stone embedded.  The result is a shabby-looking slab surface with some stone embedded, some areas just pitted, where the stone made an impression.  I'm considering a surface grinder to try and at least smooth the surface.

Any other options?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 11, 2007)

Professionals would tear it out and start over.. 
Grinding exposed ag will surely loosen some of the embedded stone and leave you with even more pitting.
In my area, we use concrete with the stone mixed in. Pour the concrete, screed it off, finish the edges and form our expansion joints, then when it's hardening, wash it down with a push broom and a water hose. A little muratic acid wash when done and it looks very nice. When sealed, it looks even better!


----------



## JackOfAll (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you Square Eye, given that I can't tear it out, do you think I can grind through until I have a smooth surface?  What do you think that would take?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 14, 2007)

You can rent a concrete floor grinder, Be prepared to run it a half a day or more. Very dusty, very messy work. A grinder takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## JackOfAll (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks,  I'll see where that takes me.


----------

